# 30-06



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone know where I can pick up a good 30-06 for a good price? I live on the East side of Cincinnati.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Got my Remington 700 BDL 30-06 for $293 from Walmart. Ask the guy at the counter to see their surplus/clearance book.


----------

